# Pennzoil Platinum European Formula



## Hayesky (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried Pennzoil Platinum? The European formula can be hard to find and around $7 a quart but sounds pretty good. They say regular conventional pennzoil cleans out up to %15 of sludge on first oil change, and Platinum cleans out up to %46 of sludge on the first oil change. 
I have a high mileage jetta 1.8t with some sludge issues, this oil sounds great for that.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Pennzoil Platinum European Formula (Hayesky)*

Hard to find this oil. The very few UOAs I've seen have not been that great but probably comparable to other run-of-the-mill 502 oils. As a general rule Penzoil platinum is a good value but this European formula does not stand out, especially for the price. In comparison, you can get redline for $8.26 a quart from ogracing.com when buying 13 quarts. Or for cheaper oil go with M1 TDT 5W40 or Rotella synthetic 5W40.


----------



## Hayesky (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Pennzoil Platinum European Formula (saaber2)*

Im on my first run of this Penzoil Platinum European Version, runs amazing. Will see how it goes when I change the oil again, says the oil will clean out some 40-60% of sludge on first change, that can only be good. Engine runs very smooth, huge difference from that crap the dealer puts in. Dont waste your time with adding the free lifetime oil changes.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Pennzoil Platinum European Formula (Hayesky)*

IMO you should do a shorter OCI than normal if you want to rid the internals of the sludge you're trying to clean out. i.e: if 5000mi is usual, then 3000mi this time.


----------

